# Still Turning !



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I did this bowl, yesterday. It is ash with seashells. Guess I had better go out to the shop and see if BB remembered I needed a piece safely put on the lathe. Sometimes I just can't seem to find the center..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful! Love the shape.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Linda... Neat and clean.... Do you dip the shells in the guacamole ???..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I love it! Nice job. You make it look easy.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

